# for sale LOOK 695 Mondrian Di2-Tubeless/XS /PAID SPAM



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

CHECK IT OUT, mint condition.

LOOK 695 MONDRIAN Di2/size XS - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------

